# Norwegian: denne koblingen til....



## Malinali

Hi everybody!

Can you help me to translate the next sentence into english. Hei, denne koblingen til Susan kom feeds...nydelig var den. Håper du har det fint


I don´t speak norwegian so I can´t try to translate it firts.

I hope you can help me, 
thanks in advance.


Malinali


----------



## cocuyo

¡Hola!, esta conexión a Susan vino (feeds)... era espléndido. Espero que estés bien. 

Hay una palabra allá que no entiendo; ¿mal escrito?


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hello Maliniali, and welcome to the Nordic forum.

While we accept the fact that you can't make your own translation attempt, you still need to provide context and background information about the text and make sure you have copied it entirely and correctly. As cucuyou mentioned, the word feeds looks completely out of place where it is. Have you left anything out where the ... are?

Context and background information is a requirement, not an option. Please provide as much information as possible.


----------



## Malinali

Hi!

I´m sorry I didn´t provide context because that sentence was written on my facebook. So there isn´t context.

About _feeds,_ there isn´t  mistake, I know that _feeds_ is english, so I checked the sentence and i copied it correctly.

It´s not necesary to translate the sentence into spanish, I can understand it in English. Anyway, I think that the sentence is confuse so I apreciate cocuyo´s help. 

Thank you Cocuyo and Thank you Wilma

Malinali

PS: My native language is Spanish and I´m learning english, so I´m sorry if my english is deficient.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Malinali said:


> I´m sorry I didn´t provide context because that sentence was written on my facebook. So there isn´t context.
> 
> About _feeds,_ there isn´t  mistake, I know that _feeds_ is english, so I checked the sentence and i copied it correctly.
> 
> It´s not necesary to translate the sentence into spanish, I can understand it in English. Anyway, I think that the sentence is confuse so I apreciate cocuyo´s help.
> 
> 
> PS: My native language is Spanish and I´m learning english, so I´m sorry if my english is deficient.


OK, it's from Facebook, that's a start, and it's the sort of context and background we mean. However, Facebook comments are usually short, and they also more than likely refer to something that someone else said/wrote/posted previously, and it's helpful to provide that information, too, e.g. "X posted a video with some lovely scenery, and Y commented "Bla bla bla...".

No te preocupes por tu inglés. Estamos aquí para aprender, ¿no? Mi castellano es peor que basura.


----------



## Malinali

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Wilma y prometo tomar en cuenta tus recomendaciones la próxima vez.

Tu español "suena" bastante bien.
Saludos desde México


----------



## JegStudererNorsk

Håper du har det fint = Hope you are fine
As for the start of the sentence, the closest I could find in my dictionary to kobbe is Seal. I'm not sure whether thats a noun or pronoun. The way it is written suggests to me that in this sentence it means neither. Perhaps is is dialect?


----------



## cocuyo

I don't have the slightest idea where you got "kobbe" from. "Kobling" is a noun formed from the verb "koble" (connect). The strange word is "feeds", which seems out of place.


----------



## DeadMule

Malinali said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Can you help me to translate the next sentence into english. Hei, denne koblingen til Susan kom feeds...nydelig var den. Håper du har det fint



The point is, the sentence makes no sense! The first sentence is incomplete, and the English word "feeds" comes in the middle. Can't make sense of this even if you are a native Norwegian speaker, like I am.

The parts of the sentence can be translated like this, although it still makes little sense:

Norwegian Hei, denne koblingen til Susan kom feeds...nydelig var den.
English: Hi, this link to Susan came feeds...it was delicious.

Norwegian:  Håper du  har det fint
English: Hope you are fine

Hope this helps.

Øystein


----------



## Malinali

¡Hola!

What do you think about this translation?....

"Hi, Susan's link that came in the feeds was beautiful. hope you are good".
Of course, I don´t understand the meaning of *feeds* in this context.

Anyway, thanks every one, your comments were very helpul!

I´m worry, I want to learn Norwegian but now I think that It´s a difficult language!!

Thanks Oystein.
Saludos


----------



## DeadMule

Malinali said:


> "Hi, Susan's link that came in the feeds was beautiful. hope you are good".
> Of course, I don´t understand the meaning of *feeds* in this context.



Your guess is as good as mine... I don't understand the meaning of the text, Norwegian or not. Why not ask the person who posted it?

Øystein


----------

